# Cherry Burl



## waterboy12 (Feb 27, 2013)

10"wide/5"deep. Finished with WTF. 

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/3E9B17DC-EC0D-4B93-AB9F-17DCD3BC6751-11300-000007348AC94933_zps9a799f89.jpg

http://i572.Rule #2/albums/ss169/nasty01cummims/AB8C7E21-5A84-435A-AAEB-17B2E52FB2F2-11300-0000073484308DF3_zps996093c6.jpg


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 27, 2013)

Josh - Very nice job  Great job keeping the bark on. I always manage to knock a piece out. Great looking bowl.
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice work, a pic of it in the sun would look better, see how the wood that's under it looks so much better in the sunlight. Just a friendly observation. I would like to see a brighter pic of this bowl, cherry has such a great color. But great job on the bowl.


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 27, 2013)

woodtickgreg said:


> Nice work, a pic of it in the sun would look better, see how the wood that's under it looks so much better in the sunlight. Just a friendly observation. I would like to see a brighter pic of this bowl, cherry has such a great color. But great job on the bowl.



Yea I'm a better turner than I am a photographer


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 27, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> woodtickgreg said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work, a pic of it in the sun would look better, see how the wood that's under it looks so much better in the sunlight. Just a friendly observation. I would like to see a brighter pic of this bowl, cherry has such a great color. But great job on the bowl.
> ...



I don't turn and I am probably a better turner then photographer.:dash2::dash2::dash2: nice job on bowl!!!


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 27, 2013)

Excellent piece, Josh!


----------



## TimR (Feb 27, 2013)

Nice work Josh, that stuff will jar you a bit. Is that the piece you left here with the other day? If so, you did it proper justice. Still need to work on clean final cuts to minimize the tool marks and burnish, but you've quickly developed a good eye for form!


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 27, 2013)

TimR said:


> Nice work Josh, that stuff will jar you a bit. Is that the piece you left here with the other day? If so, you did it proper justice. Still need to work on clean final cuts to minimize the tool marks and burnish, but you've quickly developed a good eye for form!



I was so glad when I got to the point of being somewhat done that tool marks and burnishing was the least of my worries. That stuff was hard as a rock, it really put up a fight. But it was the first Burl I had ever turned and I was trying to concentrate on my form and keeping a nice natural edge. And those 2 things I was able to do. Lol I've been doing this a couple months, give me a break Tim. Lol


----------



## TimR (Feb 27, 2013)

waterboy12 said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > Nice work Josh, that stuff will jar you a bit. Is that the piece you left here with the other day? If so, you did it proper justice. Still need to work on clean final cuts to minimize the tool marks and burnish, but you've quickly developed a good eye for form!
> ...



Break!! You want ME to give you a break! Highly unlikely, I like you too well for that kinda thing.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 28, 2013)

Nice looking job. I think Natural edged bowls are the toughest bowls that I turn. I've been sick for 2 weeks with a cold my grandsons brought to the house, so I haven't turned in a bit and my brain is still fuzzy, WTF is WTF finish?


----------



## TimR (Feb 28, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Nice looking job. I think Natural edged bowls are the toughest bowls that I turn. I've been sick for 2 weeks with a cold my grandsons brought to the house, so I haven't turned in a bit and my brain is still fuzzy, WTF is WTF finish?



WTF is Woodturners Finish. Most likely the one sold by Generals. Good product, water based polyurethane...not too dissimilar from the water based urethane floor finishes that hold up well and dry quickly. 
The upside is that you can apply several coats in short periods of time, if not too humid, every half hour or less. Let it build, dry overnight, and buff next day. I've used it several times and it's a nice product. It doesn't impart any color or oil penetration to speak of like a wipe on poly, so if you're looking for grain pop or an amber tint occurring...you won't like it. I'd compare it to lacquer as far as the minimal change in color after finishing.


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 28, 2013)

TimR said:


> WTF is Woodturners Finish. Most likely the one sold by Generals. Good product, water based polyurethane...not too dissimilar from the water based urethane floor finishes that hold up well and dry quickly.
> The upside is that you can apply several coats in short periods of time, if not too humid, every half hour or less. Let it build, dry overnight, and buff next day. I've used it several times and it's a nice product. It doesn't impart any color or oil penetration to speak of like a wipe on poly, so if you're looking for grain pop or an amber tint occurring...you won't like it. I'd compare it to lacquer as far as the minimal change in color after finishing.



^^^^ What he said.


----------

